
A brief introduction to C++’s model for type and resource safety - frostmatthew
https://github.com/isocpp/CppCoreGuidelines/blob/master/docs/Introduction%20to%20type%20and%20resource%20safety.pdf
======
dang
Url changed from [https://isocpp.org/blog/2015/10/type-and-resource-
safety](https://isocpp.org/blog/2015/10/type-and-resource-safety), which
points to this.

